# Some of my favorite pics



## jun (Oct 10, 2002)

My 2003 540.


----------



## Kaari (Sep 14, 2004)

jun said:


> My 2003 540.


amazing pics.. !!! my 5 series is the same color.. :thumbup:


----------



## shabbaman (Dec 16, 2002)

Nice camera work. Obviously not taken with a point and shoot. What's your equipment?


----------



## jun (Oct 10, 2002)

*This is what I am using..*

I have a Nikon D2H with Nikkor 24-85 zoom.


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

I'm gonna nab the engine shot for my desktop at work :eeps:  :thumbup: 

-Mark


----------



## hormazd (Aug 18, 2004)

I nabbed the engine shot too. Awsesome pic. I am going to try and get one of my 545 V8.


----------



## Kaari (Sep 14, 2004)

jun said:


> My 2003 540.


How do you keep the "glow" in your car?
Please give us your secrets !


----------



## hormazd (Aug 18, 2004)

hormazd said:


> I nabbed the engine shot too. Awsesome pic. I am going to try and get one of my 545 V8.


So I tried to to photograph the 545 engine. Bottom line, the 540 engine looks much nicer. More Chrome, more badging and less grey composite.


----------



## andykidney (Nov 14, 2003)

hey Jun, the second pics looks like its taken in front of our church in Derwood, St. Francis.

i'm over in Gaithersburg, nice car.


----------



## jun (Oct 10, 2002)

andykidney said:


> hey Jun, the second pics looks like its taken in front of our church in Derwood, St. Francis.
> 
> i'm over in Gaithersburg, nice car.


Wow..somebody from our church. yeah, that pic was taken in front of Father Mark's residence.


----------



## andykidney (Nov 14, 2003)

Cool...i have an 03/540 silver as well, mybe we can get together some times for some diy.


----------



## jun (Oct 10, 2002)

andykidney said:


> Cool...i have an 03/540 silver as well, mybe we can get together some times for some diy.


I live in Derwood and we usually attend the 5 PM mass.


----------



## Presley348 (Oct 6, 2004)

Kaari said:


> amazing pics.. !!! my 5 series is the same color.. :thumbup:


============================================================

What a good Looking Bimmer! :thumbup:

Presley348 :smokin:

PS,
I like changes i.e. e60!!!, but after seeing your "cherry" e39 03 540i, I wonder why Did Chris Bangle have to make this five series body style change for!  (Jk LOL)


----------



## andykidney (Nov 14, 2003)

Jun, i will try to attend the 5pm service, were you there at Deacon Will party last sunday, i was there for some fun with the family.


----------



## jun (Oct 10, 2002)

andykidney said:


> Jun, i will try to attend the 5pm service, were you there at Deacon Will party last sunday, i was there for some fun with the family.


Andy,

Unfortunately, I wasn't able to attend last Sunday's mas. I'll try to come in early this Sunday and park in the same area where I took that picture.

Jun


----------



## jun (Oct 10, 2002)

markseven said:


> I'm gonna nab the engine shot for my desktop at work :eeps:  :thumbup:
> 
> -Mark


I have printed the same picture in 11 x 8.5 and is hanging in a frame right in front of me.


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

jun said:


> I have printed the same picture in 11 x 8.5 and is hanging in a frame right in front of me.


Jun,

Ya wanna share the hi-res file? Hmmm? 

-Mark


----------



## jun (Oct 10, 2002)

markseven said:


> Jun,
> 
> Ya wanna share the hi-res file? Hmmm?
> 
> -Mark


Mark,

No problem. what's your email address?


----------



## Mr Hyde (May 3, 2004)

Nice pics. :thumbup: 

Wished my engine still looked like that. My Valve covers are now all bubbled up. Makes me shake my head every time I'm under there cleaning up.


----------



## jun (Oct 10, 2002)

Mr Hyde said:


> Nice pics. :thumbup:
> 
> Wished my engine still looked like that. My Valve covers are now all bubbled up. Makes me shake my head every time I'm under there cleaning up.


I thought you have an 03 540? Mine is an 03 too with less than 8900 miles in it. It will be a year old on 10/11. How many miles do you have on your car?

Oh, nice DPE wheels btw..


----------

